

What architects don't get about Steve Jobs' spaceship - taylorbuley
http://fortune.com/2014/08/05/what-architects-dont-get-about-steve-jobs-spaceship/

======
adevine
What I don't understand, though, is that if the goal is to increase
spontaneous interaction and collaboration, the donut shape of the new Apple
headquarters seems like one of the worst ways to do it. It places people
further apart than is necessary, and it introduces a shortcut (walking through
what is likely to be an empty courtyard most of the time) that minimizes
interaction with co-workers.

